# Bootsangeln in Andalusien im Oktober



## Hecht.123 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
ich fahre im Oktober nach Südspanien, genauer gesagt Alicante und wollte fragen ob jemand vielleicht nützliche Links von Charterbooten o.ä. hat. Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn jemand Tips oder Erfahrungen zum Angeln vom Ufer hat.

Danke im Vorraus,
Hattinger Angler


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Andalusien im Oktober*

Hi,

also über das Ufer Angeln kann ich dir ein Paar Tipps geben da ich in Südspanien gelebt habe, und ich sehr Viel an der Brandung dort Gefischt habe.

Also Fänge im Oktober sind: Verschiedene Barsch arten, da wären einmal der Sargo sowie der Reina. Außerdem beißen Doraden auch noch gut sowie der Wolfsbarsch der aber etwas Schwerer ist zu Fangen.

Als Futter würde ich Meeresfrüchte nehmen, Garnelen sind immer Gut, oder auch Sardinen in Salz eingelegt. Aber noch besser sind die cocha fina und die nabaja, das sind zwei Muschelarten und da gehen die ganzen Fische sehr gerne drauf. Wichtig ist das du eine Ködernadel nimmst das futter mit einer elastischen schnur Bindest und es dann am Haken drauf ziehst, so hast du die Besten Erfolgsaussichten  Würmer sind übrigens auch Sehr Gut aber etwas Teuer dort, am Besten sind die Catalanas sowie Coreanas oder auch Titas.

Beste Zeit zum Angeln: Morgens ist einer Sehr Gute Zeit, aber es wird auch Mittags oder Abends viel geangelt und spielt eigentlich keine große rolle jetzt. Von vorteil ist wenn die Wellen höher sind dann hat man Viel Bessere Chancen etwas zu Fangen.

Im Übrigen wenn du auf Wolfsbarsch gehen möchtest gibt es noch eine gute Möglichkeit mit der Spinnrute. Ich habe immer eine Wasserkugel benutzt und dann gibt es dort so kleine Gummi Sardinen und andere Wobbler in den Spanischen Angel Läden darauf jagen die sehr gerne. Auch der Baila (sieht aus wie Meerforelle) geht gerne da drauf. Beste zeit mit der Spinnrute ist ganz Klar Morgens oder wenn starke Strömung ist und es hohe Wellen sind.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen und falls du noch was an Fragen hast meld dich ruhig 



Gruß Dennis|wavey:


----------



## Hecht.123 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Andalusien im Oktober*

Hi Dennis.
Danke, jetz habe ich schonmal eine Vorstellung davon, was mich dort erwartet und dass es sich lohnt, dort vom Ufer zu angeln 
An welchem Ort warst du denn genau und wie sah die Küste dort aus?

Gruß , Felix


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Andalusien im Oktober*

Hi,

also ich war in Torrox Costa an der Costa del Sol, Malaga ist der Stadtteil davon, ist jedenfalls ein sehr schöner Ort und der Strand gehört zu den Schönsten in dem ganzen Umkreis.

Das gute ist auch da das die Strände um diese Jahres Zeit sehr leer sind, und man sieht dort einige Spanische Angler die Super Freundlich sind übrigens und ihr Glück dort versuchen.

Es gibt im Umkreis noch andere schöne Orte wie Nerja, Fuengirola, oder auch Torremolinos wo man Gut Angeln kann.

Ich fand die Zeit jedenfalls sehr schön dort und ich werde da auch mal wieder vorbeischauen und natürlich auch Angeln 


Wünsche dir viel Spaß in Andalusien und das du den einen oder anderen Fisch überlisten kannst 



Gruß Dennis


----------



## Sargo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Andalusien im Oktober*

bei uns im Algarve update gibt es auch jede Menge gute Tips. Angeln an der Algarve und in der Ecke Alicante ist identisch, auch die Fische die man fängt sind die Gleichen. Viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Grüße

Sargo  :q







SurfCastingMaster schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich war in Torrox Costa an der Costa del Sol, Malaga ist der Stadtteil davon, ist jedenfalls ein sehr schöner Ort und der Strand gehört zu den Schönsten in dem ganzen Umkreis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hecht.123 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Andalusien im Oktober*

Hat sonst niemand hier noch Erfahrungen, was das Meeresangeln in (Ost-) Andalusien angeht?

Grüße, Hecht.123


----------

